# Mafia II su Playonlinux: come fare?

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

eccomi di nuovo a combattere con wine. Sono anni che è installato sul mio PC, ma in pratica non lo uso mai, perché per un motivo o per un altro il programma di turno non parte.

Ebbene, sto cercando di far partire un gioco (Mafia 2), ma non c'è verso di farlo partire. Ecco cosa compare:

```
$ wine mafia2.exe

fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0

fixme:win:RegisterDeviceNotificationA (hwnd=0x11f6b8, filter=0x73e9d4,flags=0x00000001) returns a fake device notification handle!

fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0

fixme:advapi:RegisterEventSourceW ((null),L"Bonjour Service"): stub

fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl WS_SIO_UDP_CONNRESET stub

fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown IPPROTO_IP optname 0x00000013

fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl SIO_GET_EXTENSION_FUNCTION_POINTER: unimplemented WSARecvMsg

fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl WS_SIO_UDP_CONNRESET stub

fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown IPPROTO_IPV6 optname 0x00000013

fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl SIO_GET_EXTENSION_FUNCTION_POINTER: unimplemented WSARecvMsg

fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl -> SIO_ADDRESS_LIST_CHANGE request: stub

fixme:iphlpapi:CreateIpForwardEntry (pRoute 0x78e87c): stub

fixme:service:EnumServicesStatusW 0x11fb00 type=30 state=3 (nil) 0 0x78e7e8 0x78e7f4 0x78e7f0

fixme:advapi:ReportEventA (0xcafe4242,0x0004,0x0000,0x00000064,(nil),0x0001,0x00000000,0x78e5f8,(nil)): stub

fixme:advapi:ReportEventW (0xcafe4242,0x0004,0x0000,0x00000064,(nil),0x0001,0x00000000,0x11f448,(nil)): stub

fixme:netapi32:NetGetJoinInformation Stub (null) 0x78e688 0x78e690

fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl WS_SIO_UDP_CONNRESET stub

fixme:winsock:WS_setsockopt Unknown IPPROTO_IP optname 0x00000013

fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl SIO_GET_EXTENSION_FUNCTION_POINTER: unimplemented WSARecvMsg

err:winedevice:ServiceMain driver L"PCTCore" failed to load

err:virtual:map_image failed to set 60000020 protection on section BINK32, noexec filesystem?

err:virtual:map_image failed to set 60000020 protection on section .text, noexec filesystem?

err:virtual:map_image failed to set 60000020 protection on section .text, noexec filesystem?

err:virtual:map_image failed to set 60000020 protection on section .text, noexec filesystem?

err:module:attach_process_dlls "steam_api.dll" failed to initialize, aborting

err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\mnt\\dati\\mafia2\\pc\\mafia2.exe" failed, status c0000005
```

Avevo trovato un post di un utente in cui diceva di aver risolto installando steam tramite winetricks, ma a me non funziona ed invece di tutto il macello precedente ottengo solo:

```
$ wine mafia2.exe

err:virtual:map_image failed to set 60000020 protection on section BINK32, noexec filesystem?

err:virtual:map_image failed to set 60000020 protection on section .text, noexec filesystem?

err:virtual:map_image failed to set 60000020 protection on section .text, noexec filesystem?

err:virtual:map_image failed to set 60000020 protection on section .text, noexec filesystem?

err:module:attach_process_dlls "steam_api.dll" failed to initialize, aborting

err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\mnt\\dati\\mafia2\\pc\\mafia2.exe" failed, status c0000005

```

Come potrei fare?

----------

## Zizo

Immagino tu abbia già letto la scheda di mafia II su winedb, e quindi sai che non funziona affatto bene, se funziona.

Non vale la pena far girare questo gioco su wine, dato che il suo punto forte è la grafica che con wine andrebbe sacrificata interamente.

Rischi seriamente di impiegare più tempo per farlo partire che per giocarlo tutto, visto che in dieci ore si termina.

Motivo per cui l'ho installato su windows, un giorno e poi ho eliminato tutto.

Se vuoi procedere per la tua strada solo una è la domanda che vorrei farti: hai sostituito l'eseguibile/libreria con uno modificato? Se si ne hai provato più d'uno? Spesso il problema sta in questo, in quanto wine non gestisce direttamente molte delle protezioni utilizzate per i programmi windows, che quindi vanno eliminate.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

grazie per la risposta. Sì, in effetti ero al corrente del fatto che non gira bene, ma mi rodeva dover mettere windows solo per questo gioco. Sento sempre dire che wine è fenomenale, ma quando serve a me non funziona mai. O.o

Il fatto è che l'unico disco che ho a disposizione per installarci winsozz è un vecchio IDE da 200GB, e non so perché, ma non mi viene rilevato.

Per questo mi ero butta su wine.

VirtualBox l'ho lasciato perdere... XEN non ne parliamo... 

Comunque la risposta alla tua domanda è sì, quindi penso dipenda anche da quello. A questo punto credo che mollerò. Ogni volta wine mi fa buttare sangue per poi giungere a nulla di buono.

Grazie ancora!

----------

## MajinJoko

Ciao!

Ti segnalo playonlinux, lo trovi nell'overlay zugaina.

In pratica, è una piccola interfaccia che si interpone a wine, e per una serie di software conosciuti prevede script ad hoc.

Lo sto usando con soddisfazione con "Worms Reloaded" (a mano con wine non partiva, ora funziona) e ho visto che nella lista c'è anche Mafia II.

Potresti dargli un'occhiata. Non fa miracoli ma io sono rimasto molto colpito.

Buona fortuna  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma che spettacolo! Molto interessante la cosa! Ti ringrazio!

Lo provo subito guarda... 

 :Wink: 

----------

## MajinJoko

ps: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/commentaires-835.html

In bocca al lupo, che crepi tra indicibili sofferenze!

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

ho visto che c'è anche una versione in portage, anche se in zugaina c'è una versione più recente, e installerò quella!

----------

## fbcyborg

È fortissimo questo playonlinux, ma Mafia II continua a non partire. Se provo da riga di comando:

```
$ /usr/share/games/playonlinux/playonlinux --run "Mafia II"

PlayOnLinux v3.8.5

wine: cannot find ''

```

Booh.

----------

## MajinJoko

Mhh, guarda io la sparo un po'.

Hai installato Mafia attraverso playonlinux?

Quell'errore io lo ottenevo quando cercavo di avviare Worms da ~/.wine/drive_c/etc.., mentre in realtà playonlinux voleva il percorso dell'installer perché per ogni gioco si crea un "wineprefix". Quel '' vuol dire che carica un prefisso vuoto.

Ma è giusto per darti una dritta. Al limite potresti vedere sul loro forum (sai mai che ti possano aiutare più di me..)

----------

## Onip

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> ho visto che c'è anche una versione in portage, anche se in zugaina c'è una versione più recente, e installerò quella!

 

Io ho avuto una breve esperienza con playonlinux e the sims 3 su ubuntu (il pc è della mia ragazza eh). Secondo me ti conviene fare un tentativo con la versione più recente che riesci ad avere, io sono riuscito ad installarlo solamente dopo l'upgrade all'ultima versione disponibile in un ppa (che, se non sbaglio, è un po' l'equivalente di un overlay).

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì sì, ma infatti sto provando con l'ultima versione, quella dell'overlay zugaina.

Comunque, sono riuscito a eliminare questo errore:

```
$ /usr/share/games/playonlinux/playonlinux --run "Mafia II"

PlayOnLinux v3.8.5

wine: cannot find '' 
```

Ho editato il file ~/.PlayOnLinux/configurations/installed/Mafia\ II.

Ho sostituito la riga 

```
wine ""  $@
```

con la riga 

```
wine "/mnt/dati/mafia2/pc/mafia2.exe"  $@
```

Però comunque non c'è modo di farlo partire, e quando ci provo: 

```
$ /usr/share/games/playonlinux/playonlinux --run "Mafia II"

PlayOnLinux v3.8.5

```

Niente, non succede niente. Nessun errore, nessun messaggio significativo.

O_O

EDIT: per la cronaca, ho provato anche a far girare Monkey 2 special edition, ma è venuta fuori solo una schermata nera, ed è stato anche un po' un casino uscirne.

----------

## MajinJoko

Purtroppo non aggiungo niente di nuovo, però mi sento di consigliarti di provare a scrivere sul loro forum.

Io ieri ho postato una domanda su un problema di Worms Reloaded (il mouse, per intenderci) e mi hanno risposto nel giro di un paio d'ore.

Magari ti danno qualche dritta (che poi ci farai sapere   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, vedrò un attimo che cosa riesco a fare... appena ho un attimo mi iscrivo e provo!

Grazie mille comunque!  :Smile: 

----------

## Zizo

Con Wine 1.3.13 e con la correzione del bug 25544 Mafia II riesce a partire.

----------

## fbcyborg

Giusto per curiosità, tanto ormai l'ho finito e già speso i soldi per un HD su cui installare Winsozz e Mafia II, funziona bene? Il fatto che riesca a partire, magari non è sinonimo del fatto che giri bene e non crashi.

----------

## Zizo

Non ci ho giocato moltissimo: non ho riscontrato alcun crash, anche se il framerate talvolta andrebbe misurato in spf, secondi per fotogramma  :Smile: 

----------

